# My collection!



## Boule (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's my small, but steadily growing collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









MAC MSFs (including my broken Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Blushes





Palettes and some pan eyeshadows that haven't been placed in palettes yet





GWP palettes, eyeliners and mascaras





Pigments, single eyeshadows, gel liners and paints





Lipsticks and lipglosses





Face stuff





Random stuff





My tiny nailpolish collection





How everything is stored + the vanity my boyfriend bought me


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice collection! You've got a great collection of palettes. I love your vanity by the way


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

Great collection!


----------



## driz69 (Jan 13, 2010)

nice collection of stuff


----------



## n_c (Jan 13, 2010)

I love you're collection and set up, great stuff!


----------



## tthelwell (Jan 13, 2010)

Such a happy collection! Hope u r enjoying it! Yippee!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice! I'm feeling the vanity, esp. the chair; they're usually just stools...so cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 14, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 14, 2010)

Great collection and very cute vanity!!


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your great collection and great vanity!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 15, 2010)

Great collection. Wow you even have Stereo Rose!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 15, 2010)

ooh I see a makeup addict in the making! ahh... I remember the days when I had that amount of makeup... now I feel poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really should stop buying makeup

nice collection!


----------



## Boule (Jan 15, 2010)

^haha Yea, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ever since I discovered makeup, ALL my money goes to MAC and NARS! I know I shouldn't buy that much, but I can't resist. I'm happy to have found Specktra, now I can chat with gals who share my addiction lol


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it all!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice collection!!! I completely adore your vanity!

Thanks for sharing!


----------

